# Tru-Cut C27 Parts



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Does anyone know where to find parts for Tru-Cut mowers? Specifically bed knives. I've searched the Google with hardly any luck at all.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

sanders4617 said:


> Does anyone know where to find parts for Tru-Cut mowers? Specifically bed knives. I've searched the Google with hardly any luck at all.


I think many people here have used Dolphin OPE out of Florida. That's where I have ordered from in the past. Unfortunately I think they have an order minimum you have to hit in order to avoid a fee. Add to your order either the spanner wrench for reel to bedknife adjustments or the 1" wrenches for clutch adjustment in order to hit the minimum.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks @SGrabs33 !


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

I use Smith Distributing out of Oklahoma City. Prices are reasonable. Don't know about shipping prices however, because they are local for me so I just pick it up.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks guys. I got the mower backlapped today. Made a big difference. And then I realized the person before me had the roller on the top slots, which is the "high cut" slots. So the lowest I could go was like 1" before, so tomorrow I'm gonna give it a go at a much lower cut and see how its doing.


----------

